# Auto TV Show Download?



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

So I have a tablet (Transformer Prime aka TP), but I don't have a DVR...

I am very familiar with downloading TV Shows that I missed via various sources, uploading them to the TP and playing them.

I am also familiar with downloading them directly to my TP and playing them.

My question is this...Is there a way to download these TV programs as they are released and keep 4 or 5 of each show?

I.E. I love the show Justified, once the new episode is released is there a way to have it automatically downloaded to my device?

I have the Mizuu app, but since it is such a pain to get the file and move it around just to watch it once, I don't see the need to run it through Mizuu.


----------

